# Arbeitsspeicher für CoffeeLake



## amd_man_bavarian (30. März 2018)

Hallo Leute.
Ich habe einen I7 8700k und nutze zur Zeit DDR4 2400.
Jetzt würde mich interessieren ob es einen Sinn macht schnelleren Ram einzusetzen oder bringt es nur für Benchmarks etwas ?
Ich dachte and DDR4 3000 oder ähnliches .
Danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten 

System Device: Allround PC - Your IT World


----------



## Defenz0r (30. März 2018)

amd_man_bavarian schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Ich habe einen I7 8700k und nutze zur Zeit DDR4 2400.
> Jetzt würde mich interessieren ob es einen Sinn macht schnelleren Ram einzusetzen oder bringt es nur für Benchmarks etwas ?
> Ich dachte and DDR4 3000 oder ähnliches .
> ...



1. Was ist das fuer eine merkwuerdige Seite?
2. Nutz den alten RAM, der Unterschied ist kaum merkbar.


----------



## amd_man_bavarian (30. März 2018)

Das ist der Nachfolger von Sysprofile 

Also profitiert CoffeeLake nicht vom Ram wie AMD Ryzen?


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2018)

Das hat damit nichts zu tun, aber real wirst du kein Unterschied spüren.
Das ganze ist am ende eher messbar... vor allem bei den momentanen Preise lohnt es sich definitiv nicht.


----------



## amd_man_bavarian (30. März 2018)

Naja der Preis wäre ein kleineres Problem,ich hätte ein 16 GB set DDR4 3000 für 125€ bekommen können.
Ich dachte das es sich ggf bemerkbar macht.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Tolotos66 (30. März 2018)

Wenn Du magst, kannst Du den 2400er auch manuell übertakten. Da gibt es Riegel, die gehen bis 3000MHz. Im Netz oder bei uns findest Du genügend Anleitungen. Ist evt. halt ein bißchen Arbeit, aber man(n) lernt auch etwas babei 
Gruß T.


----------



## amd_man_bavarian (30. März 2018)

Ja meinen Ram hab ich auch schon für Benches auf 2800 Mhz gebracht ohne Spannungsanhebung die 3000 würde er ggf. auch schaffen (müsste ich mal testen) .Die Frage ist aber dann wie lange er das mitmacht,da der BallistiX nicht gerade zu den straken Rams gehört sondern eher zum standard Schnarchern ^^ 
Mir ist aber hierbei auch aufgefallen das die CPU/GPU Leistung (zumindest unter W10) im übertakteten zustand des Rams nachlässt.So erreiche ich unter windows 10 46k punkte bei 3DMark ´06 unter W7 waren es dann 50K Punkte.
Treiber waren aus der gleichen Generation und in beiden Fällen war die CPU auf 5 GHz .

Daher kam mir der Gedanke mit Ram der gleich über XMP die 3000Mhz macht .


----------



## fotoman (30. März 2018)

Das Internet liefert doch immer wieder Ergebnisse auf die Fragem, die man so stellt:
Intel i7-8700K Coffee Lake Memory Benchmark Analysis | TechPowerUp
oder auch hier
Intel Coffee Lake RAM Speed Matters for Gaming? See The Results
wobei dort unklar bleibt, wie dei Timings des RAMs genau aussahen.

Ob es einem dann wichtig ist, mit 170 anstatt 142 fps zu spielen, muss wohl jeder für sich selber wissen.  Wer mit Freesync und 144 fps spielt mag sich schon rein psychologisch über 99 anstatt 77 fps "freuen".

Persönlich halte ich es für heraus geworfenes Geld, wenn man nicht von vorne herein darauf achtet. Für mich persönlich (und meinen Rechner) würde erst einmal die Anschaffung eine NVMe SSD (mit 1 GB oder mehr) mehr Sinn machen, was aber an meinen mir bekannten Anwendungen liegt.


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2018)

Durch schneller Arbeitsspeicher bekommst du keine 30 FPS mehr.


----------



## amd_man_bavarian (30. März 2018)

@ fotoman : Ich benutze bereits eine Nvme SSD als Systemplatte und zwei Sata SSD im Raid 0  

Die tests die Du verlinkt hast sind zwar ganz nett,helfen mir aber nicht direkt weiter da ich Überwiegend in 3840 x 2160 zocke und nicht in Full HD.
Ob und wie sich die Ram Speed dort auswirkt hätte mich halt interessiert.Deshalb hab ich ja diesen Thread aufgemacht 
Vielleicht hätte ich das explizit erwähnen sollen,aber ich bin davon ausgegangen das die Antwortenden sich meine Hardware in der Verlinkung zu meinem System vorher anschauen .


----------



## fotoman (30. März 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Durch schneller Arbeitsspeicher bekommst du keine  30 FPS mehr.


Ich kann mich nur auf Benchmarks verlassen, da  ich sowas weder habe noch mache. Wenn es für mich relevant ist (so alt  ist der i7-8700K nun auch noch nicht), dann gebe ich direkt das Geld für  die Ausrüstung aus und frage mich nicht schon ein paar Monate danach, ob ich  nochmal Geld dafür ausgeben soll.



amd_man_bavarian schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich das explizit erwähnen sollen,aber ich bin davon ausgegangen das die Antwortenden sich meine Hardware in der Verlinkung zu meinem System vorher anschauen .


ja sorry, ich habe nur die Übersicht gesehen, nicht den Rest.

Selbst ohne 1000% Vergleichwerte (die sind ja auch noch mit dem von Dir nicht gefragen 3200er Speicher) würde ich das einfach selber testen. Dein Ram läuft nach Deiner Aussage ja mit 2800. Dann spiele ich halt einfach damit (zur Not bis der Rechner absemmelt), vergleiche die Werte mit denen beim Standardtakt von 2400 und kann dann, auch im Kreuzbezug mit Werten bei FullHD, meine eigenen Schlüsse daraus ziehen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2018)

Habe das mal mit 3DMark bei mir getestet... mit 3000 MHz und Stock hat fast so wenig ausgemacht das es schon fast untere Messtolleranz fallen würde.
Zumindest macht es jedenfalls nicht viel aus. Lass es 5 FPS oder wenns hin kommt 10 FPS sein, dann bis du gut mit dabei. Sofern du selbst solch ein System hast kannst gerne selbst testen.


----------



## amd_man_bavarian (31. März 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe das mal mit 3DMark bei mir getestet... mit 3000 MHz und Stock hat fast so wenig ausgemacht das es schon fast untere Messtolleranz fallen würde.
> Zumindest macht es jedenfalls nicht viel aus. Lass es 5 FPS oder wenns hin kommt 10 FPS sein, dann bis du gut mit dabei. Sofern du selbst solch ein System hast kannst gerne selbst testen.



Wenn das so wenig ausmacht,warum hast du dann deinen Ram auf 3000Mhz?  

Aber dennoch danke für die Ausführlichen Antworten.Ich lasse alles so wie es ist und sch... auf die 5 Frames mehr ^^

Frohe Ostern


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2018)

Wenn der schon da ist soll er auch seine 3000Mhz machen wofür er auch vom Hersteller bestimmt ist.
Ob der jetzt nur mit 2133Mhz oder 3000Mhz läuft macht dem System und sonst irgendwas darauf nichts aus.

Es kann auch je nach Anwendung anders ausfallen was nicht nicht immer ersichtlich ist.
Habe mir meine 16GB Speicher auch im Jahr 2016 gekauft und damals habe ich dafür noch unter 100 Euro bezahlt.
Heute würde ich aber keine Speicher kaufen wenn nicht notwendig.

Was anderes wäre wenn du keine Speicher hättest und gezwungen wärst solche hohe Preis zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## amd_man_bavarian (1. April 2018)

War doch nur ein Spaß  ^^

Hab auch mal nen kleinen Test gemacht.Bei mir fallen die Ergebnisse schon etwas unterschiedlich aus DDR4 2400 Vs DDR4 3000


----------



## Tolotos66 (1. April 2018)

Ihr vergesst außerdem noch Singleranked und Dualranked. Das kann die Ergebnisse nochmals verfälschen. RAM 3200 ist nicht gleich RAM 3200 (z.B. auch noch CL16 gegen CL14)! Es ist durchaus möglich, das ein 2666MHz schneller ist, als ein 3200er.
Gruß T.


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2018)

Betrachte mal das Ergebnis untereinander, denn dann ist ersichtlich das der Unterschied gar nicht so groß ausfällt.
Denn die Gesamtpunktezahl ist in diesem Sinn schön anzusehen, ist aber nicht Aussagekräftig.


Graphics Score: +0,3%
Physics Score: +5.3 % (System & CPU-Leistung)
 Graphics Test1:    150.93 fps auf 151.13 fps  | +0.1 % 
 Graphics Test2:     154.02 fps     auf  154.15 fps  | +0.1 % 
 Graphics Test3:      195.99 fps auf     194.42 fps   | -0.8 %
 Graphics Test4:     87.46 fps  auf    88.28 fps  | +0.9 % 
 Physics Test:     48.97 fps      51.56 fps  | +5.3 % 
 Combined Test:     67.43 fps      71.14 fps  | +5.5 % 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An FPS macht es kaum was aus, hier war noch nicht mal ein ganzer 1FPS mehr dabei.
Im Graphics Test 1 waren es eben 0,2 FPS mehr.
Das System arbeitet etwa 5% schneller.

Es schadet aber dennoch nicht schnelle Arbeitsspeicher zu verwenden, da Kleinvieh auch Mist macht  und jede Anwendung anderweitig von Profitieren könnte.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ihr vergesst außerdem noch Singleranked und Dualranked. Das kann die Ergebnisse nochmals verfälschen. RAM 3200 ist nicht gleich RAM 3200 (z.B. auch noch CL16 gegen CL14)! Es ist durchaus möglich, das ein 2666MHz schneller ist, als ein 3200er.
> Gruß T.


Das kannst auch knicken, auch wenn man es nicht wahr haben möchte.
Noch nicht mal DDR3 auf DDR4 unterscheiden sich so groß das es viel ausmachen würde.

Das Rad kann man nicht so einfach neu erfinden, was in den letzten Jahren dazu gekommen ist sind nur kleine Steigerungen.
Zumindest gab es keine Riesen Sprünge wie aus der Zeit 1984 bis 2010 was ich mit erleben konnte.


----------



## amd_man_bavarian (1. April 2018)

*So ich habe gerade mal so einen kleinen Benchmarathon durchgezogen und kann die Aussage von IICARUS bestätigen.
Bei dem etwas moderneren Benchmark Firestrike varieren die Ergebnisse nur minimal.Einzig beim Firestrike in 1080 (also der normale) ist der Unterschied minimal gößer.
Das Ganze sieht dann so aus :
DDR4 2400 16-16-16-39
- Firestrike 19486
- Firestrike Extreme 10110
- Firestrike Ultra 5419

DDR4 3000 17-18-18-39
- Firestrike 19629
- Firestrike Extreme 10123
- Firestrike Ultra 5423

Also lohnt auf jeden Fall das Übertakten in meinem System nicht.Wie sich das ganze mit einem XMP 3000 verhalten würde weiß ich nicht,aber ich vermute nicht das das Ergebnis da anders ausschaut.

Ich werde wohl eher in eine 1080Ti oder Vega 64 investieren um dann das Spieleerlebnis von Tomb Raider in DX12 in 4K genießen zu können.Die 1080 schwächelt da dann gewaltig .
*


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2018)

Es ist nicht verkehrt auf schnelle Rams zu bauen, aber in deinem Fall jetzt extra Geld dazu auszugeben rechnet sich halt bei den zur Zeit herrschenden Preise nicht.
Da macht es mehr Sinn in eine Leistungsstarke Grafikkarte bzw. auf mehr Kerne umzusteigen.

Wobei die Preise der Grafikkarten auch nicht besser sind und man hier auch nur dann eine neue kaufen sollte kommt man mit seiner gar nicht mehr aus oder bei einem Defekt.
Mal in den nächsten Wochen schauen ob sich da bezüglich dem Mining was tut und die Preise vielleicht etwas fallen.


----------



## Tronado (1. April 2018)

Doch, spürbar ist ein Sprung von 2400 zu z.B. 3200 Mhz schon, vor allem bei guten Timings. Ich nutze den Gskill RAM von einem RYZEN-"Versuch" mit 3200 - 14/14/14 mit einem Z370 Mainboard und 8700K, das ist ein gefühlter und gemessener Unterschied sogar noch zu Corsair 3000 - 16/16/17 er RAM, den ich zum Vergleich hier habe


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2018)

Ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen... Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung und manchmal fühlt man sich einfach nur besser wenn bestimmte Voraussetzungen gegeben sind.
Gefühle kann man nicht messen und mit Gefühle kann man sich auch irren lassen. 

Ich lasse meine auch auf 3000Mhz laufen, da ich mich hierbei besser fühle. 

Könnte es noch verstehen wenn jemand von einer sehr alten Plattform was nur die Hälfte an Leistung hatte auf eine neue umsteigen würde.
Beispielsweise als ich von HDD auf SSD als Systemplatte umgestiegen war.


----------



## amd_man_bavarian (1. April 2018)

Die Aufrüstung von Sockel 1150 (I7 4790K) auf 1151 (I7 8700K) hat schon einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub beim 4 K Gaming gebracht.Die 1080 hab ich schon was länger.
Mir sind unter anderem die z.zt. hohen Ram Preise zu gute gekommen.Der Umstieg von 1150 auf 1151 hat mich durch den Verkaufserlös nur knapp 160€ gekostet .
Mit der neuen Grafikkarte warte ich bis zum Q4 dieses jahres , da sollen ja die neuen NVidia kommen.Dann ist auch der Mining Hype sicher vollends vorbei und man kann die entsprechende Karte günstiger bekommen.
Solange bleibt mir ersteinmal übrig u.a. Tombraider "nur" in DX11 zu zocken (geht ja eh nicht anders mit W7 ^^).Mit der neuen Karte gibts dann auch wieder W10 und auch ein neues Tombraider.

Edit : ich merke nichtmal den Unterschied von normaler SSD auf NVme SSD.Einzig das Entpacken großer Datein geht nun fixer ^^


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2018)

Von Sockel 1150 (I7 4790K) auf 1151 (I7 8700K) lohnt es sich mit FullHD nicht, bei 4K ist es was anderes wenn noch eine 1080Ti dazu kommt.
In meinem Fall habe ich noch genug FPS mit meiner 6700K und meiner 1070er Grafikkarte auf FullHD. Hatte letztens auch an eine 1080Ti gedacht, aber da rechen sich die Kosten nicht wenn ich dazu nicht auf 4K umsteige.
Habe zwar ein UHD Fernseher mit am Rechner dran, aber den nutze ich nicht 24/7.



> ich merke nichtmal den Unterschied von normaler SSD auf NVme SSD.Einzig das Entpacken großer Datein geht nun fixer ^^


Bin vor ein paar Wochen von einer 840 EVO auf eine 960 EVO umgestiegen, mir geht es ebenso.
Nur wenn größere Daten verarbeitet werden merkt man ein Unterschied, was normal in IDle, Office oder Games nicht der Fall ist.

Wieso ich mir eine 960 EVO gekauft habe? 
1. Weil ich auch langsam eine M.2 haben wollte und sehen wollte wie die so läuft.
2. Weil ich mich vom Gefühl beirren lassen wollte... man fühlt sich halt dann besser wenn einem klar ist das die Leistung falls notwendig da ist.
3. Keine Kabeln verlegen zu müssen.
4. Hatte ein Angebot wo ich sie 45 Euro unter normal Preis Neu bekommen habe.


----------



## Tolotos66 (1. April 2018)

Mein Post #16 war auch so gemeint, das die Unterschiede meist sehr gering ausfallen und bei den Benchmarktests und oft die von mir erwähnten Dinge keine Berücksichtigung finden. Daher ja auch meine Bemerkung: 2666 manchmal schneller als 3200.
Habe mich da wohl etwas unklar ausgedrückt. Sorry 
Gruß T.


----------



## amd_man_bavarian (1. April 2018)

Ich bin ebenfalls vo der 840 (pro) umgestiegen und auch weil ich sie 55€ unter dem aktuellen Preis bekommen habe.Ich habe Sie mir einfach gekauft weil ich ein in allen Punkten modernes System haben wollte (ja ich weiß das W7 da nicht passt,aber das hat andere Gründe ^^) .
Bei mir sieht es nur mit der Auflösung anders aus als bei dir.Ich zocke überwiegend in 4K und nur ältere games in 1080p.
So läuft alles in 4K rund ,nur eben nicht auf DX 12.Da fehlen einfach die Shader und die Speicheranbindung der 1080Ti.Der VRam langt ja (noch)


----------

